# Anti spam & anti virus?

## pmam

Recently I get many spam mails - maybe left my email address in some suspicious web sites... 

I have a simple set up with Thunderbird behind a router - 

Is there any package or Thunderbird's plug-in that blocks this spam or anti-virus?

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

Aren't you already using Thunderbird's junk filter?

----------

## pmam

Fitzcarraldo,

No - Junk Filter was not active - I activated now and need to see how to 'Training the junk filter'...

EDIT: Anti-virus is relevant to linux?

BTW: I saw your nice wordpress' blog - I just installed nginx/php/mysql/wordpress as a webserver at home -

Please advise of any of your own articles or other links, regarding tips for the first steps and mainly how to secure this web server.

Thanks

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

I find that the junk filter in Thunderbird is good at catching spam and e-mails containing links to malware. It needs a bit of training, as explained in that link I gave in my previous post, but seems to catch virtually all the nasty stuff.

Regarding anti-virus detection, I have not ticked 'Allow anti-virus clients to quarantine individual incoming messages' on the Anti-Virus tab in 'Thunderbird Preferences' | 'Security', but I believe that would enable you to get clamav to scan each e-mail message before Thunderbird puts in in your Inbox:

http://kb.mozillazine.org/Download_each_e-mail_to_a_separate_file_before_adding_to_Inbox

However, I have never bothered using that feature in the nine years I've been using Thunderbird in Linux. I assume that, if you were to tick that option in Thunderbird, you would also need to configure clamav. but I've never looked into it.

//Regarding my blog, it's hosted on the wordpress.com site, not my own server, so I don't do anything special. However, I do find editing blog posts a real pain, and have created a 'crib sheet' with useful HTML and WordPress shortcodes I use. Send me a PM with your e-mail address if you would like me to e-mail a copy to you.//

----------

